# Noritz/Rinnai



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

2 questions

(1) Noritz is readly available, are they equal to Rinnai?

(2) There is a small bath house that is @ 40' from the main house. I am thinking about running a buried and insulated line from the main house to the rarely used bath house that has a tub/shower and a lav. (un circulated). I know that there will be lag time for the HW to reach the BH, but is it worth putting in another unit?


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

1) It's the other way around. And no, Rinnai is not as good as Noritz
2) I don't think it's worth it, but that's really your clients decision


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Tankless said:


> 1) It's the other way around. And no, Rinnai is not as good as Noritz
> 2) I don't think it's worth it, but that's really your clients decision


What is the strong and weak points on the two?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

We installed the 3 Noritz LP's today, customer was very happy. :thumbup:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*Slick rick*



slickrick said:


> We installed the 3 Noritz LP's today, customer was very happy. :thumbup:


 
3 tankless heaters....??

how much did that set them back???:laughing::laughing:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Master Mark said:


> 3 tankless heaters....??
> 
> how much did that set them back???:laughing::laughing:


Cost plus job, still have more work getting tempered water to the horses. I will be able to eat Ham, instead of Spam on Thanksgiving. :thumbup:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Did you talk to Ed?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Did you talk to Ed?


Have you been talking to my customer? His name is Ed.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

No, Ed the Noritz rep.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

RealLivePlumber said:


> No, Ed the Noritz rep.


No I didn't. As soon as I told the customer that you guy's recommended Noritz, they said " Get 'um". I have his number just in case. I need to meet the Rep. for my area.


----------

